# Who has been kicked off of Fs siite



## ReelDuel

I have how about you. It seems like there are more and more fishermen here from Destin than there used to be. The information and attitude here is a whole lot better also.


----------



## John B.

post the link real quick so i can join the 'kicked out' club....


----------



## Downtime2

Me. Too opinionated. Wouldn't even e-mail or pm me and say why.


----------



## lobsterman

it surely doesn't take much to get the boot for sure.


----------



## ReelDuel

I wonder how many people quit their FS Magazine subscriptions also. I know I did. Then they sent me all kinds of "Great Deals" to get me to resubscribe... NOT


----------



## Downtime2

I thought this comment was good...(concerned banning on thier site)

By "who-me"

"<SPAN class=posttext>I (IMHO) would find it disturbing that I had banned so many I couldn't remember who was who. And (IMHO) I would take a step back and see who and why and was it fully justified. I know some feathers got ruffled here, that's obvious. But I would also ask myself if they were banned justifiably, according to policy. I have seen remarks made by some the "regulars" on this thread and some other threads that got others banned. Seen several that are still here that (IMHO) ought to have been banned. But as I have said, that is just my personal opinion. Now, will my opinion be respected as yours? Are is it easier to poof it?"


----------



## floridays

I've been kicked off twice. They don't ban your IP address, you should go stir it up some more. I was booted for a disagreement that turned bad...haha Some guy from down south was making threats and they banned me for egging him on. :toast


----------



## Downtime2

Oh yes. They banned my IP address....


----------



## floridays

They didn't ban my IP address. I guess I should try harder.


----------



## ReelDuel

Wade you are really bad. haha


----------



## Downtime2

I know I was in the Crown that night, but, I honestly was trying to debate a couple of valid points, (IMHO). I admit, I was rather direct. But, my Daddy always told me, "call it like you see it, don't beat around the bush"...


----------



## John B.

i have to wait for my 'registration application to be approved' .... WTF????... i already hate that forum!


----------



## mpmorr

Wade you can change your IP address easily. ipconfig /release then ipconfig /renew at the cmd prompt. Usually if you have cable like I do it is just as simple as unplugging your cable modem for a few minutes and re-starting your computer at the same time. Then the IP is released and a new one is assigned. This is not always the case but it is when you have cable. Provider have a pool of IP addresses that are used and reassigned to others. Your IP address is not static, only your MAC address. They can block a range but that generally excludes other members.


----------



## ReelDuel

It is called a DHCP (*Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol) *server protocol. But then again he could have a static IP.


----------



## hebegb

I have been banned from there at least 15 times and under as many or more names....finally realized that NOW the site sucks bigtime as anyone who was worth a flying **** is gone







and their mag is lame too


----------



## seanspots

I refuse to associate myself with said site.If you agree to these terms, I'll recommend you be reinstated because I 
might have possibly been wrong in my decision to recommend the banishment.
Should you decide to accept this offer... understand that I'll be watching 
closely and should you violate this agreement or step out line in any way... 
I'll recommend your username be deleted completely.


----------



## seanspots

> *Downtime2 (4/23/2008)*Oh yes. They banned my IP address....


<TABLE height="100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=740 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top background=images/bg2.gif bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=2 height="100%"><TABLE height="100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=740 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #333333 1px solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px; BORDER-LEFT: #333333 1px solid; PADDING-TOP: 5px" vAlign=top background=images/bg2.gif height="100%"><DIV style="PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; PADDING-LEFT: 15px"><P class="boldblue cap">Hide My IP 2008<A class="dlink download" onmouseover="this.className = 'dlink download-active';" onmouseout="this.className = 'dlink download';" href="http://www.hide-my-ip.com/dlink.cgi">Download Hide My IP
Windows NT/2000/XP/Vista, 1.1MB</A>

Did you know your IP address is exposed every time you visit a website? Your IP address is your online identity and could be used by hackers to break into your computer, steal personal information, or commit other crimes against you. *Hide My IP allows you to surf anonymously*, change your IP address, prevent identity theft, and guard against hacker intrusions, all with the click of a button.<DIV id=without style="DISPLAY: none; VISIBILITY: hidden">Your IP Address <SPAN class=boldred>68.212.7.126 Reveals The Following:







You are located in <SPAN class=boldred>Panama City, Florida, US







Your ISP is <SPAN class=boldred>BellSouth.net Inc. 







Your hostname is <SPAN class=boldred>adsl-212-7-126.pfn.bellsouth.net
</DIV><DIV id=with style="DISPLAY: none; VISIBILITY: hidden">*With Hide My IP*, Your _<SPAN class=boldred>Fake_ IP Address <SPAN class=boldred>?.?.?.? Would Reveal:







You are located in <SPAN class=boldred>Random Location







Your ISP is <SPAN class=boldred>Untraceable







Your hostname is <SPAN class=boldred>Random Hostname
</DIV><DIV align=center><DIV id=hidebox style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffcc00 1px solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; BORDER-TOP: #ffcc00 1px solid; PADDING-LEFT: 6px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; BORDER-LEFT: #ffcc00 1px solid; WIDTH: 435px; PADDING-TOP: 6px; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffcc00 1px solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffcc; TEXT-ALIGN: left">*With Hide My IP*, Your _<SPAN class=boldred>Fake_ IP Address <SPAN class=boldred>?.?.?.? Would Reveal:







You are located in <SPAN class=boldred>Random Location







Your ISP is <SPAN class=boldred>Untraceable







Your hostname is <SPAN class=boldred>Random Hostname
</DIV></DIV><DIV style="MARGIN: 7px 0px 0px" align=center></DIV><P class=boldblue style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px">Key Benefits & Features<DIV style="MARGIN-LEFT: 35px; COLOR: #444b57">








*Easily Conceal Your IP Address* - Just click "Hide IP" and your IP is instantly hidden! Other people see a fake IP, which is not associated with your real IP. Click here to read how it works.








<SPAN class=boldblue>







*Anonymous Web Surfing* - Protect your privacy and cover your tracks! Select from one of our many fake proxy IP addresses for totally anonymous browsing. 








*Advanced Application Support* - Hide My IP 2008 works with all major browsers and dozens of instant messengers, E-mail clients, games, and more! 








*Protect Your Identity and Stop Hackers* - Identity thieves can use your IP addresses to compromise your computer. Installing keyloggers, Trojans, and other tools to aid their crime. Stop them at the source by hiding your IP! 








*Send Anonymous Emails* - Hide your IP in E-mail headers. Supports Webmail services like Yahoo, Hotmail, and GMail. Mail clients supported with a Premium account include Outlook, Outlook Express, Eudora, and more!








*Un-ban Yourself From Forums, Blogs, Etc...* - By faking your IP you can often access many sites you were banned from. Combine with Cookie Crumble for the most effectiveness.</DIV><P class="boldblue cap">News

For the latest information about our company and products, please visit our Press Releases page.</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #333333 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #333333 1px solid" background=images/bg2.gif bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=2 height="100%"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=menu style="BORDER-RIGHT: #333333 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #333333 1px solid" align=middle background=images/botmenu.gif bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=2 height=35>Hide My IP Products Premium Service DownloadOrderSupportForumsAffiliatesContact</TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #333333 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #333333 1px solid" align=middle background=images/bg2.gif bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=2 height=49><SPAN class=legal>Copyright ©2006-2008, My Privacy Tools, Inc. All rights reserved. Refund Policy Privacy Statement
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## ReelDuel

> *seanspots (4/23/2008)*I refuse to associate myself with said site.If you agree to these terms, I'll recommend you be reinstated because I
> might have possibly been wrong in my decision to recommend the banishment.
> Should you decide to accept this offer... understand that I'll be watching
> closely and should you violate this agreement or step out line in any way...
> I'll recommend your username be deleted completely.


You confuse me. Are you here selling software?? Are you a mod on FS


----------



## Downtime2

No Fred, I don't think so. Looks like a quote of thier heavy handed tactics. He's not a software salesman....


----------



## seanspots

Me,a mod??? Surely you are kidding.

I've been banned and ridiculed by the FS clique,since I ousted them and called them what they were.

That was a snippet from an e-mail received.Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## flats stalker

twice in the last 2 months:letsdrink


----------



## ReelDuel

What is the problem on FS that everyone is getting restricted from their site??? My last on this I assure you...:banghead


----------



## Xanadu

I've been booted from there for being an argumentative jackass. Seemed reasonable at the time even if the assholes I was arguing with were dumber than a box of chocolate coated rocks.


----------



## ReelDuel

My last post on this deal. DT2 hosted a great party years ago, I think it was the first for the FS web site. This site was new and we had a cookout and everyone had a great time. We even had pg lips delivered from somone who wouldnt come........


----------



## seanspots

> *ReelDuel (4/23/2008)*What is the problem on FS that everyone is getting restricted from their site??? My last on this I assure you...:banghead


If you voice a different opinion other than the "clique" has or has different views on subjects,you will be ridiculed to the point of quitting or banned by the clown mod.I agree Reel duel,I heard Wade threw a great bash,too bad I missed it (did not become a member until later).I heard their latest bash was a huge success though...


----------



## Downtime2

Well I'll be damned, ol' chingaurd is back. LOL


----------



## hebegb

chinguard?


----------



## Downtime2

Protects his chin from marking from balls slapping against it.


----------



## hebegb

lmao....no such talk like this could ever be allowed on FSeric's daddy's site


----------



## John B.

that was a good one Wade!:bowdown


----------



## Downtime2

What's neat, look how many "guests" are reading this. Wonder how many of the are from FS? Sign up, don't just lurk.


----------



## off route II

i got the boot for mentioning PFF to many times. some poor newby would come on asking for info on fishing the p'cola-OB area and none of those clowns would respond so i would refer him to the PFF, well i did that one to many times. i wish i had saved the last pm that dwebe mod sent me, you would laugh you ass off. you can hardly find a thread over there that the silly little clique hasn't derailed.


----------



## hebegb

> *Downtime2 (4/24/2008)*What's neat, look how many "guests" are reading this. Wonder how many of the are from FS? Sign up, don't just lurk.






I have a tendency to spread the word for the PFF....


----------



## hebegb

> *capt codfish (4/24/2008)*That's the kind of moronic comment I expected of someome with your limited mental abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> The jokes on you... fat boy...cuz I could care less about you and this stupid little forum and you keep trying to come back to the FS forum. DOH... I wonder why?
> 
> 
> 
> btw: unlike you, at least I have balls (droopie but stil there) EAD




you sound very bitter....kind of like a guy I know...Ty...izzat you old buddy?



let the anger go Ty....really


----------



## Downtime2

That's alright cod...I got balls too, droopy for sure. But I will tell ya what. Crestview is a short drive for ya'. Saddle up. Unlike you, I ain't a keyboard cowboy.


----------



## hebegb

I have....tell eric I miss him so....:reallycrying


----------



## hebegb

will this be a PFF pay per view event?



I'm in for $20


----------



## lobsterman

Hey cod fish you need to take a chill pill. You are going to have a stroke if you keep up acting the fool.


----------



## John B.

> *capt codfish (4/24/2008)*That's the kind of moronic comment I expected of someome with your limited mental abilities.
> 
> The jokes on you... fat boy...cuz I could care less about you and this stupid little forum and you keep trying to come back to the FS forum. DOH... I wonder why?
> 
> btw: unlike you, at least I have balls (droopie but stil there) EAD


if you have balls, tell us your name big boy!!!... don't hide behind a computer screen talking crap...


----------



## Downtime2

Typical Keyboard Cowboy. Come here to stir up shit because, well, he can. At least this forum is not so tightly moderated you actually can spill shit on the screen without getting bannedinstantly.


----------



## KPL

I know im most likely not the only one, but what is the ( FS ).Best I can figure it is a form of some sort.

But does not compare to the Pensacola Fishing Forum( PFF ).

Thanks Paul Lewis


----------



## John B.

we need to get these guys (FS guys)sponsored by KLEENEX ... they cry too damnmuch!!!!


----------



## off route II

> *capt codfish (4/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *off route II (4/24/2008)*i got the boot for mentioning PFF to many times. some poor newby would come on asking for info on fishing the p'cola-OB area and none of those clowns would respond so i would refer him to the PFF, well i did that one to many times. i wish i had saved the last pm that dwebe mod sent me, you would laugh you ass off. you can hardly find a thread over there that the silly little clique hasn't derailed.
> 
> 
> 
> Another outright lie... I guess you're lyingin an effortto fit in. Try doing a search for this idiot's username on FS, I think you'll see he's never been given the boot. LOSER
Click to expand...

i believe this is the famous mod from fs trolling over here under assumed identity. and btw asshole i don't have to lie to fit in but if i did it would be better than having to wear a chin guard to fit in over there.


----------



## Downtime2

LOL


----------



## konz

Well I gotta be real honest here fellas. I requested to join that forum and it took about a week for a response. From what I've heard from other members though.....I'm not amused. My g/f was going to buy me a subscription as a gift and I told her not to. Looks like I'll be subscribing to Florida Sportsfishing instead.....as long as they aren't affiliated. 

I like how he called our forum little.......Chris, I'm telling ya, it's time to start a mag!


----------



## RiverGulfFshr

Man, this is some very funny stuff. Being as a mediator and not ever looked at the FS site, it sounds to me like those folks forgot that they once too didnt know how to fish and needed someone to show them the ropes. I mean If I got on there asking newbie questions about fishing say Pensacola 3-mile bridge, I might just get no responses or get keyboard azzwupped. What are fishing forums for...having fun and learning about fishing...my .02


----------



## lobsterman

Gee Jeremy: You don't really expect a fishing forum to answer fishing related questionsdo ya?


----------



## RiverGulfFshr

> *lobsterman (4/24/2008)* Gee Jeremy: You don't really expect a fishing forum to answer fishing related questionsdo ya?


You must be from the FS site...


----------



## Jay_G

Half of you can not even spell and the other half are followers. We do not need followers on FS.


----------



## John B.

> *Jay_G (4/24/2008)*Half of you can not even spell and the other half are followers. We do not need followers on FS.


and we don't need guys hiding behind a computer

*if you're scared, say you're scared*


----------



## Downtime2

Well, mosey right on back along. I won't follow....


----------



## Downtime2

Well, got two of thier moderators here now. Howabout that!


----------



## John B.

why are they so scared to type anything but insults????... come on now fellas!!! let's be civil!!!!


----------



## lobsterman

> *RiverGulfFshr (4/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *lobsterman (4/24/2008)* Gee Jeremy: You don't really expect a fishing forum to answer fishing related questionsdo ya?
> 
> 
> 
> You must be from the FS site...
Click to expand...

No I was trying to be funny. I am certainly not a mod from the fs


----------



## lobsterman

> *Jay_G (4/24/2008)*Half of you can not even spell and the other half are followers. We do not need followers on FS.


That is alright half of you can't fish. So stick that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## Downtime2

It's hard to believe all this crap is going on between the two sites. Looks like both would want to benefit from the other. Christsakes, it's the friggin' internet!


----------



## Halfmoon

I would like to know why they are come'n on here and starting women talk?

I never was a memeber, nor do I want to be a member, or affiliated with a junk magazine and site.


----------



## ironman172

I copied and tried to paste this on there forum.....it said I was 6404 to many words:doh....so I just log off I haven't been on there for a couple years and don't care to....I was just going to see if I could get kicked off quick by posting this there...:letsdrink.....when thispoststared I asked for my password I figured it had been sooooo long I was not a member....but I got it thru the email


----------



## Jay_G

I am a fishing machine. I challenge any of you to come out on my seafox and have a fish off. Hell I will even pay for gas. Put up or what ____


----------



## John B.

> *Jay_G (4/24/2008)*I am a fishing machine. I challenge any of you to come out on my seafox and have a fish off. Hell I will even pay for gas. Put up or what ____


it's hard to have a fish off with a 2 snapper limit!... try something that takes skill!:moon:bpts


----------



## ReelDuel

DAMM stirring the pot.


----------



## waterboy6921

How do you challenge someone toa "fish off" if you are on the same boat? All "fish offs" AKA tournaments that I have fished incaptainsuse their own boats and techniques. I don't think you are much of a "fishing machine"just a dumb ass trying to get one of us to fish with you so we can show you how to fish. oke


----------



## seanspots

> *capt codfish (4/24/2008)*LMAO... you're an asswipe Howard, and everyone knows it.


Nice contribution to the Pensacola FISHING forum.Must tee you off not being able to delete peoples opinion huh Sea-Li'en.I hear the daddy FS calling you,run along now.:looser


----------



## Sea-Li'en

I can not believe what I am reading on this thread. Us FS mods are not happy about this at all. If yall keep this up I am sure Eric W. will call the head moderator on this site and get you all banned. 

Also do not make fun of my buddy Jay G he is a great guy and makes some fabulous stickman stickers.


----------



## seanspots

I think Chris has more importantthings to worry about....

Banning folks for personal reasons and not forum rules violations are left to FS mods.


----------



## Sea-Li'en

Eric W has alot of pull in the world of forums. 

If that doesnt help I have a yard full of gnomes.


----------



## Downtime2

> *seanspots (4/25/2008)*I think Chris has more importantthings to worry about....
> 
> Banning folks for personal reasons and not forum rules violations are left to FS mods.


----------



## JohnnyBandit

I would like to be a moderator here for about 5 minutes.



Cry babies.


----------



## FSeric

I cannot sit by idly watching as you all defame my trusted and worthy moderators, all of whom I am very close to.



The FS forum is the most popular and active fishing site in the whole world, my daddy told me this.

I am now investigating what it will take to have my daddy buy the PFF so I can ban all of you opinionated dirty birdies who just say whatever you feel like.



I am also, with the help of my #1 poster on FS, looking into investigating all of you.

He has contacts with every known branch of the law enforcement ...from Interpol to the DEA to the CIA.



You will all be sorry you made me really mad



Also, I will unleash my 140 active members upon this forum, and I will too


----------



## JohnnyBandit

You tell him daddy o.







your bff.


----------



## FSeric

Thanks Johnny!



This downstimer guy better watch it or my daddy will get him and good



He is not to be fooled with, he even demoted me!


----------



## Telum Pisces

Oh yeah, well my daddy can beat your daddy up.:moon


----------



## snakeawave

> *JohnnyBandit (4/25/2008)*I would like to be a moderator here for about 5 minutes.
> 
> WHY!


----------



## JohnnyBandit

Have you guys seen pictures of my dog?









:clap


----------



## FSeric

> *Knot a Yacht (4/25/2008)*Oh yeah, well my daddy can beat your daddy up.:moon




Oh yeah! Well my daddy is rich and is gonna sue you and your daddy, so there meany head


----------



## Brad King

This is hilarious. We got our self's a forum rivalry. I say we all meet up in an empty parkin lot somewhere, and let the beatdown begin!!!!! LOL

This is to funny

opcorn


----------



## JohnnyBandit

> *snakeawave (4/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *JohnnyBandit (4/25/2008)*I would like to be a moderator here for about 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> WHY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I can ban people that only have three pomps, 1 undersized flattie and a bunch of toy wooden fish in their signatures.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why.
Click to expand...


----------



## FSeric

> *Gloryboy (4/25/2008)*This is hilarious. We got our self's a forum rivalry. I say we all meet up in an empty parkin lot somewhere, and let the beatdown begin!!!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> This is to funny
> 
> 
> 
> opcorn






I will bring Captinmitchy and you will all be so very sorry!

He's so tough even our mods won't ban him for fear of reprisals


----------



## snakeawave

> *JohnnyBandit (4/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *snakeawave (4/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *JohnnyBandit (4/25/2008)*I would like to be a moderator here for about 5 minutes.
> 
> WHY!
> 
> 
> 
> So I can ban people that only have three pomps, 1 undersized flattie and a bunch of toy wooden fish in their signatures.
> 
> Thats why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats about what I expected you are as fuc$ing stupid as I thought
> 
> The flattie isn't real, the fish are metal and your count on pomps is way off ,but thats ok johnny shortbus we understand and will not hold it against you .You are the biggest loser Good Bye!
Click to expand...


----------



## Brad King

So.........do I need to let Capt.Mitchy out from underneath my desk?

He's a little busy right now but I will relay the message.


----------



## FSeric

How DARE you joke about the Captin in that way!

He knows people, and you will be sorry mister!


----------



## Brad King

I told him what you said and his reply was "MM m MM m mm M"

Not sure the translation, figure that was more your language and you would be able to assist!


----------



## User1265

> *Gloryboy (4/25/2008)*I told him what you said and his reply was "MM m MM m mm M"
> 
> Not sure the translation, figure that was more your language and you would be able to assist!


----------



## FSeric

> *Gloryboy (4/25/2008)*I told him what you said and his reply was "MM m MM m mm M"
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure the translation, figure that was more your language and you would be able to assist!




Hey now !! Just because I am 40, not married or dating does not mean I am gay!



I'm calling my daddy NOW!


----------



## Bowed Up

Wade I do believe your friend has taken the kind ladies advice


----------



## JohnnyBandit

nom nom nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## Whitie9688

> *FSeric (4/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Gloryboy (4/25/2008)*I told him what you said and his reply was "MM m MM m mm M"
> 
> Not sure the translation, figure that was more your language and you would be able to assist!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now !! Just because I am 40, not married or dating does not mean I am gay!
> 
> I'm calling my daddy NOW!
Click to expand...

nope! your not gay! since this is a FISING forum lets call you an ass pirate


----------



## Halfmoon

Keep posting FS yahoos. Just gives us more reason to believe.

Amazing!!!


----------



## FSeric

I am not gay! I am not gay! I am not gay! I am not gay! I am not gay! I am not gay!



Now stop it! I am the, or was the admin of the largest fishing forum ever!



Leave me alone!


----------



## hebegb

riiiiiight.....


----------



## FSeric

You, you I hate you the most. You always make me feel insecure and worthless.



I will take pleasure in banning you from the PFF first.

You are a thorn in my daddy's side and I will not see him unhappy


----------



## Eric Wickstrom

*I dont know of any feud between our boards.*

*All I see are a few members from here who are upset about being banned from FS. I'd like to think that we had good reasons, we dont ban that many members. Only a small handful that I can think of.*

*Anyway, I'd like to call a truce, and if any banned members want to e-mail me, I'm sure we can work something out.*

*All we want to do is keep our board civil, and provide information and entertainment.*

*This drama is ridiculous.*


----------



## FSeric

Please, enough with the ridiculous impersonation attempts.

Very lame and juvenile


----------



## AUradar

Eric Wickstrom

if thats really you then you have to accept the fact you and your mods have a pretty biased view on banning. There are people who get banned on that site for doing nothing more than what others are doing. The only difference is the sucking up to the mods. You on the mods side, you can say whatever. If you're not, you get banned.

Very unproffesional way to run anything, deffiently lost me as a customer.


----------



## seanspots

> *AUradar (4/25/2008)*Eric Wickstrom
> 
> if thats really you then you have to accept the fact you and your mods have a pretty biased view on banning. There are people who get banned on that site for doing nothing more than what others are doing. The only difference is the sucking up to the mods. You on the mods side, you can say whatever. If you're not, you get banned.
> 
> Very unproffesional way to run anything, deffiently lost me as a customer.


x2

Well said..


----------



## FSeric

> *AUradar (4/25/2008)*Eric Wickstrom
> 
> 
> 
> if thats really you then you have to accept the fact you and your mods have a pretty biased view on banning. There are people who get banned on that site for doing nothing more than what others are doing. The only difference is the sucking up to the mods. You on the mods side, you can say whatever. If you're not, you get banned.
> 
> 
> 
> Very unproffesional way to run anything, deffiently lost me as a customer.




I am Eric, not that idiot joe90210 posing as me.



Unprofessional? I get paid to ban you and actually enjoy it.

You all say you hate me, well I don't care.



I will continue to use the same methods and tactics, if you don't like it start your own magazine.


----------



## Eric Wickstrom

> *AUradar (4/25/2008)*Eric Wickstrom
> 
> if thats really you then you have to accept the fact you and your mods have a pretty biased view on banning. There are people who get banned on that site for doing nothing more than what others are doing. The only difference is the sucking up to the mods. You on the mods side, you can say whatever. If you're not, you get banned.
> 
> Very unproffesional way to run anything, deffiently lost me as a customer.


Apparently that is a problem, and I will get it fixed.

This is really me, and if you go to the FS Forum, Panhandle section, I will confirm it there.


----------



## FSeric

Joe, stop it now!


----------



## hebegb

> *Eric Wickstrom (4/25/2008)**I dont know of any feud between our boards.*
> 
> 
> 
> *All I see are a few members from here who are upset about being banned from FS. I'd like to think that we had good reasons, we dont ban that many members. Only a small handful that I can think of.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyway, I'd like to call a truce, and if any banned members want to e-mail me, I'm sure we can work something out.*
> 
> 
> 
> *All we want to do is keep our board civil, and provide information and entertainment.*
> 
> 
> 
> *This drama is ridiculous.*




Complete and utter BS

You protect a few lame assholes, like mitchy, and anyone who says anything contrary to wht YOU believe is immediately branded a problem



Your pettiness and small mindedness is why boards such as this one, and some of which you will NEVER be granted access to, will flourish.



There is NO censorship of thought to HAVE to conform to an admins concept of funny/not funny, controversial or not etc....



imagine that eric, free godamn speech in our own country.



now go back to your pathetic little hole and 126 active users



it stinks in here from your presence


----------



## hebegb

PFF

3,792 members

Active Users: 212





a little better divisor if'n I don't say so....



Chris, I bet eric's daddy will fire him if you agree to show him how a REAL board works





FSeric wrote:

I have registered as Eric Wickstrom on your site, and will attempt to address the concerns of some of our common members.





well?



you have the floor...


----------



## Eric Wickstrom

Brent, I'd hardly call you and ****'s anger towards FS a feud between two boards.

And, our active member lsit is based on the last 20 minutes of users. Not sure how long this board counts an active member.


----------



## hebegb

> *Eric Wickstrom (4/25/2008)*Brent, I'd hardly call you and ****'s anger towards FS ....






no, not FS...you


----------



## bluffman2

opcornill stick here @PFF :clap


----------



## jewfish

I use both sites and yes, there is a problem with mods and favoritism on FSFF.


----------



## Jay_G

Eric, just let me ban them all of them please.


----------



## biggamefishr

alright ladies enough is enough.....i don't give a shit about the FS site, but all of this non sense is makingOUR site look bad....am i a member over on FS? yes, have i ever posted anything? negative....mainly because most of their panhandle section consist of destin-PC and theres really nothing about pensacola-navarre on there. I've personally never found anything useful or informative on there.....but still....lets keep this thread atleast alittle civil.


----------



## hebegb

with 13 *ACTIVE *threads on Panhandle section in the past *2 days*.....would not hold your breath there eric


----------



## Eric Wickstrom

> Nobody is upset with being banned, because nobody on this threadisn't set with
> 
> a few extra screen names and revolving IP addresses just to screw with
> 
> your tiny head...most are upset with what you chose to do to ruin what used
> 
> to be a fun and informative forum when you decided to start banning people
> 
> funnier and smarter then you, which is a pretty large demographic. Dumbass.


I dont see ANYBODY who's not already banned from FS, saying our forum is ruined, or not as informative as usual. We do have a high turnover rate, and we deal with a large membership of people from all levels of intelligence. It does get tedious at times, but that's just a mirror of any largesociety. We have the good, the bad and the ugly.

And if it makes you feel better to mess with my tiny head, then I'm happy to make you happy. I'm also glad you dont have any bigger issues to deal with in your life.


----------



## lil_fisherman

who are these meatheads from another site wanting to start shit in our little paradise? hmm...awhile back i made a prog that signs names onto a site, averaging 30 a minute...if i can find it (its been awhile)...i'll give it out. wonder how this spam site called fs or whatever feels about a couple thousand log-ins at one time...each of those saying "hi" to everyone...at once...bring the numbers up and it might put a strain on a server...then have them EACH mail EACH member in their directory....

we at pff might fight amongst ourselves, but you keep writing this check for dinner, we'll serve ya up a fat shit sandwich with extra nuts on top, send ya home with the "manlove" look on your faces and a tear in your eye...not saying which one. so go away children, your site HAS to suck cause i've never heard of it...and i've heard of some bad retarded sites...and apparantly yours aint even up to THOSE standards!!!!! 

can someone post the whole address to their site for me? ;-)


----------



## hebegb

> *biggamefishr (4/25/2008)*alright ladies enough is enough.....i don't give a shit about the FS site, but all of this non sense is makingOUR site look bad....am i a member over on FS? yes, have i ever posted anything? negative....mainly because most of their panhandle section consist of destin-PC and theres really nothing about pensacola-navarre on there. I've personally never found anything useful or informative on there.....but still....lets keep this thread atleast alittle civil.




sorry biggame, but eric won't tolerate open discussion on his site, so....it all opened up on here


----------



## jewfish

On FSFF, if you're tight with a mod, you can do whatever you want. If you aren't part of the Panhandle clique and in with Rick, well you can just kiss your ass goodbye. A friend of mine was threatened to be banned by that same mod because he didn't like his politics, I kid you not.


----------



## Eric Wickstrom

> *hebegb (4/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Eric Wickstrom (4/25/2008)**I dont know of any feud between our boards.*
> 
> *All I see are a few members from here who are upset about being banned from FS. I'd like to think that we had good reasons, we dont ban that many members. Only a small handful that I can think of.*
> 
> *Anyway, I'd like to call a truce, and if any banned members want to e-mail me, I'm sure we can work something out.*
> 
> *All we want to do is keep our board civil, and provide information and entertainment.*
> 
> *This drama is ridiculous.*
> 
> 
> 
> Complete and utter BS
> You protect a few lame assholes, like mitchy, and anyone who says anything contrary to wht YOU believe is immediately branded a problem
> 
> Your pettiness and small mindedness is why boards such as this one, and some of which you will NEVER be granted access to, will flourish.
> 
> There is NO censorship of thought to HAVE to conform to an admins concept of funny/not funny, controversial or not etc....
> 
> imagine that eric, free godamn speech in our own country.
> 
> now go back to your pathetic little hole and 126 active users
> 
> it stinks in here from your presence
Click to expand...

That's certainly not the tone you used every time you've begged me to come back to the FS Forum after being banned. How many times has it been, I've lost count. At least 6. Hmmm, I wonder if it's us, or you that's been the problem.

The truth is, if you asked again, we'd probably give you another chance. I'll do just about anything to end this squabble. Are you man enough to say the same?


----------



## Eric Wickstrom

> *jewfish (4/25/2008)*I use both sites and yes, there is a problem with mods and favoritism on FSFF.


Who exactly?


----------



## seanspots

> *jewfish (4/25/2008)*On FSFF, if you're tight with a mod, you can do whatever you want. If you aren't part of the Panhandle clique and in with Rick, well you can just kiss your ass goodbye. A friend of mine was threatened to be banned by that same mod because he didn't like his politics, I kid you not.


The stench of truth has risen from it's dark little alley.I spoke with you Eric on the phone about this said issue.You said you would resolve it.Instead,I receive some smart ass ultimatum from your panhandle region moderator....I guess our conversation fell on deaf ears.....


----------



## jewfish

> *Eric Wickstrom (4/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jewfish (4/25/2008)*I use both sites and yes, there is a problem with mods and favoritism on FSFF.
> 
> 
> 
> Who exactly?
Click to expand...

Rick, AKA Sea Lie N. He and his fishing buddies in the Panhandle section have run off most of the people from that section.


----------



## biggamefishr

eric....it seems like most of the complaints i've seen on here aren't about you or other members on your forum....they're about the moderators being over zealous. I'm not sure how you choose moderators on your site, but maybe its about time to reassign some postitions


----------



## hebegb

> *Eric Wickstrom (4/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *hebegb (4/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Eric Wickstrom (4/25/2008)**I dont know of any feud between our boards.*
> 
> 
> 
> *All I see are a few members from here who are upset about being banned from FS. I'd like to think that we had good reasons, we dont ban that many members. Only a small handful that I can think of.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyway, I'd like to call a truce, and if any banned members want to e-mail me, I'm sure we can work something out.*
> 
> 
> 
> *All we want to do is keep our board civil, and provide information and entertainment.*
> 
> 
> 
> *This drama is ridiculous.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete and utter BS
> 
> You protect a few lame assholes, like mitchy, and anyone who says anything contrary to wht YOU believe is immediately branded a problem
> 
> 
> 
> Your pettiness and small mindedness is why boards such as this one, and some of which you will NEVER be granted access to, will flourish.
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO censorship of thought to HAVE to conform to an admins concept of funny/not funny, controversial or not etc....
> 
> 
> 
> imagine that eric, free godamn speech in our own country.
> 
> 
> 
> now go back to your pathetic little hole and 126 active users
> 
> 
> 
> it stinks in here from your presence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's certainly not the tone you used every time you've begged me to come back to the FS Forum after being banned. How many times has it been, I've lost count. At least 6. Hmmm, I wonder if it's us, or you that's been the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is, if you asked again, we'd probably give you another chance. I'll do just about anything to end this squabble. Are you man enough to say the same?
Click to expand...





it was not the forum per se as much as a LOT of folks I knew were on there.



Now I have not had access to these people whom I had gotten to know and why?



mitchy....why you protect him at the cost of all others is very perplexing to me and any other sentient being.



that popmpous little windbag has hidden behind you and the other mods since time immemorial.





now most folks I know are no longer there anyway, so no....I have no need to be on there

I have learned most everything I learned about offshore fishing from people i met on THIS board.

Truthfully I never learned a single thing on FS except photoshop.



It just so happened that at the time there WERE interesting topics and people in the OFFTOPIC



so tell mitchy we send our utter disdain and run along


----------



## konz

I agree with Josh. Sometimes it's just a good idea to get some fresh people in as mods. I'm sure you would get a few volunteers and if the old mods get upset.....well it's just the internet.


----------



## Eric Wickstrom

> *lil_fisherman (4/25/2008)*who are these meatheads from another site wanting to start shit in our little paradise?


Relax, weDID NOTstart anything. It was started here by your members, and I'm just trying to resolve it. Plus, I only know of one person from our site that really did come over here besides me. The others are fakers.

We do have a few ex-members here, who however much they deny it, are very upset at us, and are attemptting to spread the hate. That's not fair to either site, and that's why I am here.

And, I dont think that me posting on one thread, which about us, will have any negative effect on the rest of your board.

So, please, spare us the hacker program.


----------



## Xanadu

Wow! This is the coolest thread ever. I give it 5 gold stars and a box of copper pennies!



One thing, FS Guys, your magazine stinks. There's nothing about billfishing and the bikini shots you use are really terrible. Hotter chicks and bigger fish with pointy noses will help your magazine.


----------



## hebegb

> *Xanadu (4/25/2008)*Wow! This is the coolest thread ever. I give it 5 gold stars and a box of copper pennies!
> 
> 
> 
> One thing, FS Guys, your magazine stinks. There's nothing about billfishing and the bikini shots you use are really terrible. Hotter chicks and bigger fish with pointy noses will help your magazine.






Hal, they are not about fishing per se....just revenue.



as for the bikini shots?

you know they have very strict rules there....no pic that identifies a woman as a creature with breasts shall pass judgment


----------



## hebegb

> *Brent (4/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Eric Wickstrom (4/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> We do have a few ex-members here, who however much they deny it, are very upset at us, and are attemptting to spread the hate. That's not fair to either site, and that's why I am here.
> 
> 
> 
> And, I dont think that me posting on one thread, which about us, will have any negative effect on the rest of your board.
> 
> 
> 
> So, please, spare us the hacker program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there is the Eric that screwed the pooch, here to define the problem for
> 
> 
> 
> everyone else without listening to any of them...
> 
> 
> 
> then telling people here what he wants them to do.
Click to expand...





sound about right....



now I get a box of pennies from Hal and a box of nickels from Brent....UPS is gonna hate me


----------



## captbuckhall

Xanadu,

I take exception to that remark big boy  The magazine is a fine one, who by the way does an excellent job of selecting Field Editors. It's not all billfishing though...so buy your marlin mag and go get me a beer! 

At least Eric is making an effort to squelch all this girly (sorry ladies) bitching...why doesn't everyone just freakin' go fishing! 

If you like my comments, this is buck...if you don't like my comments, it's just Wade on my computer


----------



## seanspots

> *biggamefishr (4/25/2008)*eric....it seems like most of the complaints i've seen on here aren't about you or other members on your forum....they're about the moderators being over zealous. I'm not sure how you choose moderators on your site, but maybe its about time to reassign some postitions


:clap


----------



## Eric Wickstrom

Brent, get over it. I'm just a normal single guy who likes to drink beer and chase the ladies--and I'll be doing that real soon. Happy hour at the Square Grouper, Jupiter Inlet. If you were closer, I'd invite you over for a beer or two.

TGIF! CHEERS


----------



## seanspots

> *captbuckhall (4/25/2008)*Xanadu,
> 
> I take exception to that remark big boy  The magazine is a fine one, who by the way does an excellent job of selecting Field Editors. It's not all billfishing though...so buy your marlin mag and go get me a beer!
> 
> At least Eric is making an effort to squelch all this girly (sorry ladies) bitching...why doesn't everyone just freakin' go fishing!
> 
> If you like my comments, this is buck...if you don't like my comments, it's just Wade on my computer


I went fishing yesterday and I caught a cobia.


----------



## Lil' Scout

:nonono: You may want to talk to a lawyer first.

quote]*lil_fisherman (4/25/2008)*who are these meatheads from another site wanting to start shit in our little paradise? hmm...awhile back i made a prog that signs names onto a site, averaging 30 a minute...if i can find it (its been awhile)...i'll give it out. wonder how this spam site called fs or whatever feels about a couple thousand log-ins at one time...each of those saying "hi" to everyone...at once...bring the numbers up and it might put a strain on a server...then have them EACH mail EACH member in their directory....

we at pff might fight amongst ourselves, but you keep writing this check for dinner, we'll serve ya up a fat shit sandwich with extra nuts on top, send ya home with the "manlove" look on your faces and a tear in your eye...not saying which one. so go away children, your site HAS to suck cause i've never heard of it...and i've heard of some bad retarded sites...and apparantly yours aint even up to THOSE standards!!!!! 

can someone post the whole address to their site for me? ;-)[/quote]


----------



## Downtime2

I stand by what I said to start with. Rick and a few others have created the enviroment which gave birth to this thread. For along, long time now, Rick has been overly zealous deleting and banning people. Unfortunately, it has created quite a backlash. Eric, thank you for direct response to me personally. Ball is in your court.


----------



## Sea-Li'en

If half of you meat heads knew anything about fishing we would not be having this discussion. I am the fairest mod there is on that site. Other mods ask me how I can be so nice. You should come back to the panhandle.


----------



## Downtime2

If they gonna take it seriously, I will too. Enough of the fake mod stuff...


----------



## Sea-Li'en

Come back please. We need some good fishing input from good fishermen like you.


----------



## witnessprotectionprogram

> *Eric Wickstrom (4/25/2008)* I'm just trying to resolve it. .






Eric, I am a long time member of your website and see what happens there on a daily basis.I have watched it slowly deteriorate.There is only one way to resolve this. You must get rid of the one person that has turned the FS panhandle forum into his own personal playground(Rick/Sea-Lie-n). 



The cliquish behavior and favoritism that he plays is just ridiculous.He and his small circle of obnoxious friends have ran off countless subscribers and members of your forum. FS was a great forum and can become a great forum again but you must be careful who you give power too, power corrupts and has damaged your site. To what lengths will you go to change your forum and make it the place that it once was? Thats the question you have to ask yourself. It is the only way to resolve this.


----------



## JohnnyBandit

Doesn't anybody want to hear about my dog?????


----------



## Sea-Li'en

Johnny please tell me about your show dog. Also tell me how you get your size 20 inch neck into a size 16.


----------



## JohnnyBandit

No. Read up a few threads. Your a dick.


----------



## Sea-Li'en

your should be you're i'm surprised you didnt google that you google everything else.


----------



## El Libero

Eric,

Here is what you need to do:

1) Replace all the moderators and create term limits,

2) Ban Mitch - permanently,

3) Create a football section for Redbaron and AlanS to pump each other.

-----------

Lil Joey aka Jay G aka FSeric aka Sea Li'en,

Stop sending me gross text messages and stop putting extra hours on Ty's tractor.kthx


----------



## Xanadu

Would someone please explain how to create multiple identities and rotating IP addresses?\



Ty Webb, daddy calling.


----------



## jewfish

> *witnessprotectionprogram (4/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Eric Wickstrom (4/25/2008)* I'm just trying to resolve it. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric, I am a long time member of your website and see what happens there on a daily basis.I have watched it slowly deteriorate.There is only one way to resolve this. You must get rid of the one person that has turned the FS panhandle forum into his own personal playground(Rick/Sea-Lie-n).
> 
> The cliquish behavior and favoritism that he plays is just ridiculous.He and his small circle of obnoxious friends have ran off countless subscribers and members of your forum. FS was a great forum and can become a great forum again but you must be careful who you give power too, power corrupts and has damaged your site. To what lengths will you go to change your forum and make it the place that it once was? Thats the question you have to ask yourself. It is the only way to resolve this.
Click to expand...

I second that. Some of his buddies are ok, others are down right obnoxious, one is a borderline stalker.


----------



## PennFish

> *jewfish (4/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *witnessprotectionprogram (4/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Eric Wickstrom (4/25/2008)* I'm just trying to resolve it. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric, I am a long time member of your website and see what happens there on a daily basis.I have watched it slowly deteriorate.There is only one way to resolve this. You must get rid of the one person that has turned the FS panhandle forum into his own personal playground(Rick/Sea-Lie-n).
> 
> The cliquish behavior and favoritism that he plays is just ridiculous.He and his small circle of obnoxious friends have ran off countless subscribers and members of your forum. FS was a great forum and can become a great forum again but you must be careful who you give power too, power corrupts and has damaged your site. To what lengths will you go to change your forum and make it the place that it once was? Thats the question you have to ask yourself. It is the only way to resolve this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jewfish put it pretty straight forward, I've never had a problem with SL on a 1 on 1 encounter but if your willing to look at the threads over the past year or so you will see the trend.
> 
> I'll still be a member of FSFF as I have been for years (member 3624 or there about)and respect the rules weather I agreewith them or not but the section news some new management
Click to expand...


----------



## slappydave

> *jewfish
> 
> 
> 
> I second that. Some of his buddies are ok, others are down right obnoxious, one is a borderline stalker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the stalker?
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is very entertaining. Will PFF boys let me hang out? Hebgb will vouch for me. Wade might. RD won't (Sorry Fred). :beer:*


----------



## Downtime2

Yeah....I will....


----------



## John B.

dang... i missed alot today...


----------



## jewfish

It's ok, most of the FS boys in the Panhandle only know how to fish freshwater or inside the jetties. I don't know what they would do with themselves if they were offshore.


----------



## slappydave

> *jewfish (4/25/2008)*It's ok, most of the FS boys in the Panhandle only know how to fish freshwater or inside the jetties. I don't know what they would do with themselves if they were offshore.




I have been a member over there for 5 or 6 years now. I have definetly noticed that almost all of the offshore guys never post there anymore. Mike B (Titlewave), Wade, Harry, etc.


----------



## jewfish

Hmmm, I wonder why? I guess if you aren't from Cottonwood and have lawn gnomes, you aren't one of the boys.


----------



## slappydave

I didn't say anything regarding that. I have no problems with Rick. He has always been cool to me. I didn't come here to defend him or flame FS. 



I do agree that that place has gone down hill. I was told by a couple of mods that that is not to be brought to light on public threads. That should tell you something.


----------



## ReelDuel

Welcome!!

RD


----------



## jewfish

I just think that it's a case of good old boy elitism and if you aren't from around the area originally, you fish differently, talk differently, vote differently or dare to disagree with one of the clique members, you are run out.


----------



## slappydave

> *jewfish (4/25/2008)*I just think that it's a case of good old boy elitism and if you aren't from around the area originally, you fish differently, talk differently, vote differently or dare to disagree with one of the clique members, you are run out.




I don't know what it is, to be honest. It is different, yet I can't put my finger on what has changed.


----------



## jewfish

That has been my experience as well as a few others. There isn't any reason why this site and that site shouldn't get along.


----------



## Ultralite

after reading through all this "entertainment", one thing sticks out...mr. couture hasn't weighed in on any of this...so, it is my opinion that any of you easterners can keep your fs forum and maybe learn something from the best forum this side of the mason dixon line...



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/UserInfo2.aspx



Last Login:	Today @ 7:12:32 PM


----------



## mpmorr

> *Ultralite (4/25/2008)*after reading through all this "entertainment", one thing sticks out...mr. couture hasn't weighed in on any of this...so, it is my opinion that any of you easterners can keep your fs forum and maybe learn something from the best forum this side of the mason dixon line...
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/UserInfo2.aspx
> 
> Last Login: Today @ 7:12:32 PM


Completely agreed.


----------



## Xanadu

Lets grill weenies and have a pepsi!


----------



## mitzi nate

this thread is great. i have something for the members here that were banned from fs. its a letter i wrote to eric one of the times i was banned. worked like a charm.........

_To Eric, the staff of Florida Sportsman, and the moderators of it's fishing forum, 

Please accept this letter as my official appology for the bizzarre nature of my occassional outbursts on your fine forum. Having not had access to the network of friends and fellow fishermen I have grown to know and admire, reality has struck me in just how large the influence your forum has been in my life over the last few years. It just isn't the same sitting at home on a miserable windy day without the warmth and comfort of knowing that several other fine fisher folk like myself can bond together to share in our angst as another day off from work is spent without the pursuit of the finned creatures we seek. And there certainly isn't a better place on the World Wide Web to seek knowledgeable insight to help solve the deepest dilemmas of our passionate sport. I'm hoping that maybe if I open the book of my life to you for a page or two, you will pity me and have reason to understand my behavior._

_You see, I am just a simple guy. Born and raised in Bradenton, I didn't really recieve the greatest upbringing. You know, no backyard pool, overlooking the intercoastal, with Daddy's 31 Contender sitting on a lift. It was more like one of those inflatable pool gimmicks you see in front of Wal-Mart. Except the view wasn't of a serene grassflat with tailing redfish, but a shallow puddle of soft mud, filled with..... well, I know you guys don't like this word, but..... filled with n***** ducks. And Daddy didn't teach me how to catch my first snook with a baby Stella on a G Loomis Greenwater series rod. In fact, I think the fishing rod came from Wal-Mart, too. But that was okay back then, because it was home. It's where I reigned from. _

_As I grew older and further deepened my love for this sport, I wanted so badly to be like the rest of those cool fishing guys I saw on TV and in your wonderful magazine. I thought, "Man, if I could just get a break. I'll show them I can catch the clap in a monestary!" So you know, I tried. I tried to get there. I worked my azz off (oh, that's right, you'll edit it if I spell it that way, too) and one day I came upon my first boat. All by myself! And I fished, and I fished, and I fished some more, until I had the confidence to "come out", and find others as sharp in our field as I now was. And that's what brought me to Florida Sportsman's Fishing Forum. It was the beginning of what I felt was my purpose in life._

_Well soon my passion with the forum took hold, and I was off to the races! Meeting so many cool new people, sharing so many exciting fishing adventures, and learning more about mono vs. braid, Dusky vs. Mako, Yamaha vs. Mercury, ringfree vs. .... vs....... (what the heck was that other stuff called again?). Anyways. There I was. In a whirlwind of delight! I thought I had the world by the 'nads and it would never end. Every spare moment of my life was dedicated to posting, replying, taking pics, posting pics, commenting on pics, and contributing every ounce of knowledge I could muster to being part of this great, wonderful online society! I even thought my wife was happy for me, because I exuded (get it, Exude... lol!) my innermost joy all day and all night! _

_But then one day, after an awesome adventure resulting in multiple inshore slams, I came home to wash and rinse my beloved vessel. As I rounded the corner to my street, happy as a clam, I noticed a strange vehicle in my driveway. It was a Caddilac Escalade, in this weird metallic purple, with these massive 26 inch chrome spinning wheels! I thought my wife had gotten so fond of my positive, upbeat attitude that she rewarded me to a new B-Town rider! I was so stoked, I thought it was all coming together at last! I couldn't wait to rush inside and thank her! _

_I ran to the front door, and as I grabbed the handle, I noticed this faint smell of fried chicken wafting through the busted out screen in my front window. I was thinking, "Wait a minute. Fried chicken? She knows I'm going to be bringing home fresh fish to her! Why did she go and get fried chicken for dinner?" So I decided to peek through the front window to see what was going on. _

_Well the thing that happened next I almost cannot type, it still bothers me so badly to this day. All I can describe is seeing a writhing mass. Something so grotesque. It was like a giant ball of dark skinned arms and legs... three pairs of them I think I counted....waving around, undulating, and in the midst of them all, I could hear this faint moaning..... And then I saw her. There she was. My beautiful wife covered in chicken grease, watermelon seeds, chitlon juice, and Mad Dog 20/20. Black Cherry flavor._

_I somehow managed to confront the situation, and very calmly I emptied my home of the strangers. When I had the reserve to discuss this event with my wife and why she felt the need to betray me, she told me something I could not believe. She said it was my fault. I couldn't believe it. But yes, she said it was my fault, because I neglected her. I was so busy with my fishing, and my fishing friends, and the stupid computer, and the stupid pictures and the stupid posts, and replies and comments and IM's and.............. _

_She had seen so much nature boy out of me that she wanted a taste of the city life. A big taste, apparently. And more than one city at a time I might add. So that was it. She left me for the big city life. It's still a blur to me even now. And sometimes I wonder what city she is in... or vice-versa...... :sniff:..... as I sit here in my crumbled world of fishing forums, hopping virtual bars, and visiting all of my free paysites. Dot com. It's a strange place I am now in. Kinda sad. But don't feel sorry for me. I just want you and your staff to see what I have been through, and maybe you all can understand why sometimes I cannot contain myself, and therefore act the way I do. I'm just a victim of circumstance. _

_Hmm. Hmmmm. HHHHMMMMMMMMMMMM. Victim. _

_You know, now that I think about it, I am a victim. I'm a victim of YOU people. God dammit, man! That's it! It's all YOUR friggin fault this has all happend to me! If it wasn't for Florida Sportsman and all your glitz and glamour and the fast boats and big fish and that damn hot azz (oops, sorry again) chick in the E-SEA Rider Offshore Bean Bag chair ad...... _

_I might still be sane...... and enjoyinq quality time with my beloved long lost wife..... _

_I think I shall be contacting my attorney now. Unless of course you would like to send me a minumum 1,000 word typed appology from FS and it's staff and moderators describing in detail how sad you are for what you have done to my life. And it better be sincere. You have 24 hours or you bazzturds (yeah I know can't say that either!) will be hearing from my attorney. He still owes me $37 from the divorce. I'll make him earn it. _

_Sincerely, _

_Nathaniel Weissman_


----------



## John B.

HA!


----------



## jewfish

:bowdown

That's just funny right there.


----------



## mpmorr

> *Xanadu (4/25/2008)*Lets grill weenies and have a pepsi!


Now that is funny coming from Hal. Though I think the classic post was about the quality of the girls and the billfish. Says a lot.





















With or without the petty bickering.


----------



## Downtime2

How ironic....Even poofs the bosses thread....

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=r1 noWrap align=left width="15%">Sea-Lie'n</TD><TD class=r1 align=left width="80%">Edited topic titled _Members of the Pensacola Forum_ in forum _Panhandle--General Info_View</TD><TD class=r1 noWrap align=left width="5%">10:13 PM 4/25/2008</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## jewfish

> *Downtime2 (4/25/2008)*How ironic....Even poofs the bosses thread....
> 
> <TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=r1 noWrap align=left width="15%">Sea-Lie'n</TD><TD class=r1 align=left width="80%">Edited topic titled _Members of the Pensacola Forum_ in forum _Panhandle--General Info_View</TD><TD class=r1 noWrap align=left width="5%">10:13 PM 4/25/2008</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Yup, somehow I think there's trouble in paradise. opcorn


----------



## ReelDuel

I wonder what Rick is thinking now?? Just poof the thread to all of those not logged in. Is this a sign he has lost it or what?? Eric should see the sign with this type of action going on.


----------



## jewfish

> *ReelDuel (4/25/2008)*I wonder what Rick is thinking now?? Just poof the thread to all of those not logged in. Is this a sign he has lost it or what?? Eric should see the sign with this type of action going on.


Oh Eric knows, now. I don't see this crap going on much longer. :nonono

Rick needs to go and people on both forumshave been saying it for awhile. This thread may just be what Eric needed to see to do something about it.


----------



## ReelDuel

I've been getting my stuff ready to go hunting in the AM. What went on on the FS site that the General decided to poof it??


----------



## Downtime2

I dunno.


----------



## El Libero

Sea-Lie'n > Mitchy


----------



## jewfish

> *ReelDuel (4/25/2008)*I've been getting my stuff ready to go hunting in the AM. What went on on the FS site that the General decided to poof it??


Something PFF friendly that FSeric posted, that Rick decided he didn't want up anymore. Wickstrom is going to be pissed when he finds out.


----------



## hebegb

> *slappydave (4/25/2008)*I didn't say anything regarding that. I have no problems with Rick. He has always been cool to me. I didn't come here to defend him or flame FS.
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree that that place has gone down hill. I was told by a couple of mods that that is not to be brought to light on public threads. That should tell you something.




I also have no beef with Rick, and do consider Wade to be a good friend too....now don't ask me to be on the same boat they are both on ...could be ugly



as for Slappy dave.....well, what can ya say....:letsdrink


----------



## 2Hyper

Wow man - the guy poofed Eric ! Unreal ..... It's a real tight ship Rick runs over there on behalf of Florida Sportsman. Last I saw mine ws the last post before poofdom. There was nothing untoward on that thread. It simply did not meet some unwritten rule of the mod's approval I suppose.


----------



## Downtime2

Night fellers, I've had all the drama I can stand for one evening.


----------



## ReelDuel

Me too gootta get up to get the Gobble. (4am comes early)Hope we kill tomorrow. Just a note on the FS site a new post is up asking where the Missing Thread is. I wonder what the outcome will be.

It is gone now "POOF"Dammage control I guess


----------



## eddyhops

HOLY MONKEYBUTZ!!!

I just had to register over here to say that. I took a few months off of fishingand watching the forums, then start hangin around again, then notice very fewaround, then notice very few new threads, thensee Eric's thread, then come over here to this thread, then notice Eric's thread has **-- POOF--**............... damn, just.... just... I just... all I can say is...

... HOLY MONKEYBUTZ!!!


----------



## Stephanie

HA HA HA I will have to remember that one. I wasen't going to post anything because I don't even know what site you guys are talking about but that chingaurd comment was funny. I am guessing that the FS is just another fishermans site. How can a group of people just kick you off ?? I'm lost.


----------



## Chris Couture

I am watching this...... Even received a PM from Eric... Guys, This is your forum and you guys do a great job of maintaining it! I sit and watch and appreciate the PM's, phone calls and e-mails when something is up... For the most part, it runs it's self because of the great members we have here. No one is a mod because everyone hates mods and everyone here is part of the family that makes this forum work.



Here is a PM and a reply.....





?Can we work together to put an end to this supposed feud between FS and your board??



My reply...





Eric

As you stated, it's a "supposed feud between FS and (my) board (the PFF)". The members here are just stating their opinions and they have every right to do so here. I am not sure what I can do to put an end to it since there is really no "feud" in my opinion, it's just members who have had a bad experience on the FS forum posting their views and concerns.



I am not a member of your forum but I assume you have rules and you have every right to ban a member who does not follow them. I posted this to the members of PFF and they need to understand that your forum has rules and guidelines to follow because it's supported by sponsors and you can't just let members run free there.



I have been very busy with my real job and have not had time to properly monitor this topic so I am not sure of the total scope of the problem. If people are posting on your site that this one is better or something, let me know because I will make an announcement that that is not appropriate for members to do. I have never encouraged this either!

Let me know your ideas on how we can end this "feud" and I will do my best to try to solve the issue. You must understand that the members of PFF are the steering committee and they are who this forum was built for... The members can speak their mind about whatever they want (fishing, hunting and diving related most of the time) and not get banned. That is why I started this forum 4 years ago (celebrating 4 years as of 4.24.2004) and I do not intend to change unless someone makes me an offer I just can not refuse.

Chris Couture

PFF Administrator


----------



## seanspots

> *Downtime2 (4/25/2008)*How ironic....Even poofs the bosses thread....
> 
> <TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=r1 noWrap align=left width="15%">Sea-Lie'n</TD><TD class=r1 align=left width="80%">Edited topic titled _Members of the Pensacola Forum_ in forum _Panhandle--General Info_View</TD><TD class=r1 noWrap align=left width="5%">10:13 PM 4/25/2008</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Need we say more........


----------



## jewfish

Rick has become a rogue mod. He is really the only mod I have had consistent problems with on that board.

I like both boards but I will say this about PFF, I like the easygoing moderation. I'm a moderator on yet another fishing board and sometimes I wish my management wouldn't be so strict too.

Anyways, anyone wants to take bets on how much longer Rick lasts?


----------



## 2Hyper

That was my thread asking where the thread went. It got poofed. I just reposted it again. I can do this all day 

I get the feeling that something is about to break over there . It would only be for the better


----------



## John B.

i'm still waiting for my account to be approved over there:sleeping


----------



## Nascar03

Congratulations to you Chris for the success of this site and the approach that you take in running it. I respect you more for the ADULT way that you handled the PM and the other guy. You have set the example for others to emmulate, and if anyone doesn't agree, well you knows what other site that you can go to. I do not have to be told not to mention another website, I do not for the reason of respect for this forum, and Chris. ENOUGH SAID.


----------



## snakeawave

Good job Chris ,Thanks:clap


----------



## Getsome

I need to say thanks as well Chris. When I found PFF I new nothing about offshore fishing. After hundreds of hours of reading and asking questions I am miles ahead of where I use to be with my fishing. Also I have met some great people that share my same intrests like fishing and drinking beer:letsdrink I even call some of them my best friends. So a big thanks to all the members on the forum who post and share their advice for the benifit of all and Chris who created this forum and runs it and lets people speak their mind.

:clap


----------



## Eric Wickstrom

Rick and I have had a long talk, and we're going to lighten up on the moderating and the bannings on our Forum, and we hope that members of both forums can share information back and forth, on both sites, and all get along.


----------



## Downtime2

I appreciate the "long talk" you had with Rick. And I speak only for myself, long as he is the Modthere, I won't be. Like he told a member when he banned him and he said he was going to complain..."You just one person, who cares". With that attitude and his little "capt. codfish" persona, it's just not right. He even poofed YOU Eric. Fast too. Typical of his behavior.


----------



## Eric Wickstrom

Rick and I areworking to change things, maybe everybody should try to give it a chance, rather than sticking with old attitudes and ways.

I've done my part.


----------



## witnessprotectionprogram

Eric.....Rick hasn't changed, you have. He will continue to rule that board like he always has, there is just entirely too much bad blood between him and everyone he has banned and treated like shit with his attitudes and lil clique. While I feel you are trying to make things right and we thank you for atleast trying, but you have "missed the boat" on our concerns. You should consider starting with a clean slate to help these wounds heal.


----------



## Xanadu

> *Eric Wickstrom (4/26/2008)*Rick and I areworking to change things, maybe everybody should try to give it a chance, rather than sticking with old attitudes and ways.
> 
> 
> 
> I've done my part.




Thanks. Maybe you should just call it a day and go home to your sandbox fiefdom and concentrate on catching some Nile Perch or Peacock Bass. In time, this thread will have been forgotten and you will have fixed your mod problem and things will go back to harmony. But when your mods delete threads about our friend's events like the Outcast Sale while fully pitching Half Hitch's crap, we notice. 



We notice and we care and it pisses us off. So get control of your gig and things will be ok. If not, we're happy here and your site can continue to ignore the Panhandle like the rest of Florida aka North Cuba/South Jersey does. We don't mind a bit.


----------



## Downtime2

> *Eric Wickstrom (4/26/2008)*Rick and I areworking to change things, maybe everybody should try to give it a chance, rather than sticking with old attitudes and ways.
> 
> I've done my part.


That was a short response for several years of Ricks abuse of YOUR site. You expect after all the crap he and his little lackeys have pulled, "Oh, it's OK...I talked to him", is proper? (Talk about sticking with old attitudes and ways!) What steps have you taken? Is that gonna be a secret too? I guess the Panhandle of Florida is below you. I know it's your site and you will do what you feel is right, but, looks like business as usual. You don'tappear to have listened at all.


----------



## JohnnyBandit

My God DT2, you are a whiny little bitch aren't you. Its just the fucking internet for petes sake.


----------



## Cynical

> *JohnnyBandit (4/26/2008)*My God DT2, you are a whiny little bitch aren't you. Its just the fucking internet for petes sake.




Yeah, that's the way to handle it.


----------



## JohnnyBandit

*Here are some examples of Ricks heavy handed abuse of DT2. These are reply posts Rick made on DT2s threads. I don't know how you slept at night Wade knowing this guy was out to get you and had such a disdain for you. There are plenty more, go search for yourselves*









Sea-Lie?n said:


> Wade.. Ya da man.. AGAIN!! :worthy:






Sea-Lie?n said:


> Great pics and good lookin' crew Wade! :worthy: (Except that big bald guy)






Sea-Lie?n said:


> If I had been there, that would have been a memory I'd treasure for the rest of my life! Great report Wade, lookin' forward to seein' the video. :worthy:






Sea-Lie?n said:


> WTG Wade. :worthy: :worthy:






Sea-Lie?n said:


> Smart and good lookin' too. :worthy: You sure they're yours? :roflmao:






Sea-Lie?n said:


> Hang in there Wade, glad your Dad is a little better. We'll keep em both in our prayers.


----------



## Downtime2

Yep, you right Johnny. Never a cross word. I'd love to see ALL of the PM's and deleted ones. As I said, it used to be a great site and bunch. I even helped to host what was probably the biggest bash ever seen up here. I even have pics. Problem is, for whatever reason, it changed. Yeah, show a few that suits you, don't show the rest. You don't like it? Tough shit. As I seem to recall, alot more besides me were bitching.


----------



## seanspots

> *JohnnyBandit (4/26/2008)*My God DT2, you are a whiny little bitch aren't you. Its just the fucking internet for petes sake.


Totally professional.You get the keyboard cowboy award.


----------



## jewfish

That's not even the real JohnnyBandit. I've talked to the real one before. There's a couple fake FS mods running around here trying to stir up shit. I think they're Rick's buddies, one of which is going to get my foot up his butt if he ever starts with me again to my face.


----------



## jewfish

Rick just decided that he didn't like me and that was that. If you aren't in with the clique, forget it.


----------



## seanspots

<SPAN class=posttext>Rick and I have had a long talk, and we're going to seriously lighten up on the moderating and the bannings on our Forum, and we hope that members of both forums can share information back and forth, on both sites, and all get along.

<SPAN class=posttext>

<SPAN class=posttext>Interesting....


----------



## jewfish

In other words, alot of talking about changing, things will seem nice for about two weeks and then once things calm down, back to business as usual.


----------



## seanspots

> *jewfish (4/27/2008)*In other words, alot of talking about changing, things will seem nice for about two weeks and then once things calm down, back to business as usual.


You fast learna grasshoppa.


----------



## jewfish

Nah, just worked in the corporate world long enough. I'm gonna see if Eric is true to his word about this, which means I should be banned in about a week.:doh


----------



## hebegb

Well eric, I see nothing has, is going to or will change....someone posted a thread about ty and I signing up, promptly deleted by your overzealous idiots....



great _forum_



usually defined as ...



# a public meeting or assembly for open discussion

# a public facility to meet for open discussion


----------



## Downtime2

Today???


----------



## jewfish

It's ok Gary, the important thing is the semblance of change, not actually implementing a change.


----------



## hebegb

> *Downtime2 (4/27/2008)*Today???




just about an hour ago...FS=SSDD :looser


----------



## jewfish

Some of those mods over there are so quick to pull the trigger on deleting a thread. They tend to stick together too.


----------



## hebegb

what's your name on the lame site?


----------



## jewfish

Now I can't just come out and say that, now can I? I don't think you'd know who I was anyhow.


----------



## hebegb

what difference does it make....eric's saying things will be all sunshine and happiness was a total load of BS


----------



## FS2

You keyboard cowards keep bashing a guy who isn't here to defend himself and was only doing what he was directed to do (enforcing rules). Why don't you just take him up on his offer and meet him somewhere and settle this whole issue? I've seen him and I think I know the answer.

btw: he doesn't and has never had the power to remove, ban or delete anyone, I'm sure only the administrators can do that and I'm sure anyone who has been banned for whatever reason deserved it.

get a life


----------



## slappydave

> *FS2 (4/27/2008)*You keyboard cowards keep bashing a guy who isn't here to defend himself and was only doing what he was directed to do (enforcing rules). Why don't you just take him up on his offer and meet him somewhere and settle this whole issue? I've seen him and I think I know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> btw: he doesn't and has never had the power to remove, ban or delete anyone, I'm sure only the administrators can do that and I'm sure anyone who has been banned for whatever reason deserved it.
> 
> 
> 
> get a life




opcorn


----------



## Hickory Dog

LMAO this place is where all the rats landed off the sinking _USS FSSUCKASS_ huh?



That place has gone from an amusing, informative, fun place to be to the mods personal circle jerk.

I think I'm going to like it here a little better from what I have seen.


----------



## Hickory Dog

Not bad - I still got that dozen flies with your name on them.

Smallmouth are fired up in the rivers here and business is booming -How bout yourself?


----------



## seanspots

> *jewfish (4/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *ReelDuel (4/25/2008)*I wonder what Rick is thinking now?? Just poof the thread to all of those not logged in. Is this a sign he has lost it or what?? Eric should see the sign with this type of action going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Eric knows, now. I don't see this crap going on much longer. :nonono
> 
> Rick needs to go and people on both forumshave been saying it for awhile. This thread may just be what Eric needed to see to do something about it.
Click to expand...

It is not going to happen.Eric says volunteer mods are sacred and hard to come by.Rick has FS by the balls and they know it and he knows it.Not many folks out there can sit in front of a computer and not get paid and still enjoy their duty.


----------



## hebegb

> *Brent (4/27/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Hickory Dog (4/27/2008)*Not bad - I still got that dozen flies with your name on them.
> 
> Smallmouth are fired up in the rivers here and business is booming -How bout yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been great, family is keeping me busy...business is great here too...
Click to expand...



bitterness and waffle tycoonery is a full time bizness to be sure


----------



## flats stalker

> *FS2 (4/27/2008)*You keyboard cowards keep bashing a guy who isn't here to defend himself and was only doing what he was directed to do (enforcing rules). Why don't you just take him up on his offer and meet him somewhere and settle this whole issue? I've seen him and I think I know the answer.
> 
> btw: he doesn't and has never had the power to remove, ban or delete anyone, I'm sure only the administrators can do that and I'm sure anyone who has been banned for whatever reason deserved it.
> 
> get a life


i am off sunday thru tuesday,just let me know,i am only5feet 6 inches but i will do my best.should i bring my keyboard?:letsdrink


----------



## Catchin Hell

:doh I can't believe I read the whole thing! :banghead



I think I'll end here with a quote:



Power tends to corrupt and absolute power corrupts absolutely.

Lord Acton



:letsdrink


----------



## jewfish

My buddy told me an FSmod sent him a IM about posting over here, basically a veiled threat about banishment. :looser


----------



## hebegb

Which mod? On the PFF we are NOT afraid to speak out loud


----------



## hebegb

> *FS2 (4/27/2008)*You keyboard cowards keep bashing a guy who isn't here to defend himself and was only doing what he was directed to do (enforcing rules). Why don't you just take him up on his offer and meet him somewhere and settle this whole issue? I've seen him and I think I know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> btw: he doesn't and has never had the power to remove, ban or delete anyone, I'm sure only the administrators can do that and I'm sure anyone who has been banned for whatever reason deserved it.
> 
> 
> 
> get a life




I'm only 5'-6" and 130 lbs....where you wanna meet?


----------



## Hickory Dog

> *hebegb (4/28/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *FS2 (4/27/2008)*You keyboard cowards keep bashing a guy who isn't here to defend himself and was only doing what he was directed to do (enforcing rules). Why don't you just take him up on his offer and meet him somewhere and settle this whole issue? I've seen him and I think I know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> btw: he doesn't and has never had the power to remove, ban or delete anyone, I'm sure only the administrators can do that and I'm sure anyone who has been banned for whatever reason deserved it.
> 
> 
> 
> get a life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only 5'-6" and 130 lbs....where you wanna meet?
Click to expand...



FS2 don't let his size fool you - He's Amish and they are F'n MEAN!


----------



## joe90210

Is this the crying cause I cant get along thread? WHAAAA rick doesnt like me... maybe cause you're a pompous ass. Maybe cause you're a dick. Hell there could be alot of reasons.


----------



## slappydave

> *joe90210 (4/28/2008)*Is this the crying cause I cant get along thread? WHAAAA rick doesnt like me... maybe cause you're a pompous ass. Maybe cause you're a dick. Hell there could be alot of reasons.




You sure are bitter.


----------



## hebegb

> *slappydave (4/28/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *joe90210 (4/28/2008)*Is this the crying cause I cant get along thread? WHAAAA rick doesnt like me... maybe cause you're a pompous ass. Maybe cause you're a dick. Hell there could be alot of reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure are bitter.
Click to expand...



I try and tell people....don't venture too close to the bitter man....it will rub off


----------



## slappydave

Joe wants to meet up this weekend. Will I become bitter like him? If I do, will I be Joe-bitter or Ty/Brent-bitter?


----------



## hebegb

brent bitter....the worst kind....joey has not made contact with Mr. Stool Time


----------



## jewfish

The Brent effect= a Ty-rant. Just sayin...


----------



## hebegb




----------



## Whiskey Tango

I'm gonna need some cliff notes fer dis here thread.


----------



## hebegb




----------



## slappydave

> *Whiskey Tango (4/28/2008)*I'm gonna need some cliff notes fer dis here thread.




The whole city of Pensacola hates Rick. Eric said he would straighten things out. Nobody's opinion on the matter is going to change. The 2nd FS Panhandle Bash will coincide with the PFF bash. Rick and Wade are going to fight in a Cage Match. It is being sponsored by Depends, AARP, and Viagra.



Did I miss anything?


----------



## Whiskey Tango

Can I hate Rick too?


----------



## hebegb

We have a club, meets on Tuesdays to play parchesi and drink Diet Dr. Pepper



We call it Gnome-anon


----------



## Hickory Dog

> *slappydave (4/28/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Whiskey Tango (4/28/2008)*I'm gonna need some cliff notes fer dis here thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole city of Pensacola hates Rick. Eric said he would straighten things out. Nobody's opinion on the matter is going to change. The 2nd FS Panhandle Bash will coincide with the PFF bash. Rick and Wade are going to fight in a Cage Match. It is being sponsored by Depends, AARP, and Viagra.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss anything?
Click to expand...



LMFAO


----------



## slappydave

> *Whiskey Tango (4/28/2008)*Can I hate Rick too?




That is up to you. He may send an army of Angry Yard Gnomes to extract revenge. Can you handle that?


----------



## Flounderpounder

> *slappydave (4/28/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Whiskey Tango (4/28/2008)*I'm gonna need some cliff notes fer dis here thread.
> 
> 
> 
> The whole city of Pensacola hates Rick. Eric said he would straighten things out. Nobody's opinion on the matter is going to change. The 2nd FS Panhandle Bash will coincide with the PFF bash. Rick and Wade are going to fight in a Cage Match. It is being sponsored by Depends, AARP, and Viagra.
> 
> Did I miss anything?[/quote
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> PFF vs. Loose Stools!
Click to expand...


----------



## hebegb

> *slappydave (4/28/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Whiskey Tango (4/28/2008)*Can I hate Rick too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is up to you. He may send an army of Angry Yard Gnomes to extract revenge. Can you handle that?
Click to expand...



is that where we got joey from?


----------



## Downtime2

Depends? AARP? Viagra? Yeah, I got something for ya'. Kiss my ass where it's dark way down deep, where wrinkles are permanent, and it stays moist year round.....


----------



## Whiskey Tango

> *Downtime2 (4/28/2008)*my ass where it's dark way down deep, where wrinkles are permanent, and it stays moist year round.....




Nope, this is where Joey came from.


----------



## slappydave

> *Downtime2 (4/28/2008)*Depends? AARP? Viagra? Yeah, I got something for ya'. Kiss my ass where it's dark way down deep, where wrinkles are permanent, and it stays moist year round.....




I'm just messing with you older guys. You sure are cranky


----------



## jewfish

> *slappydave (4/28/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Downtime2 (4/28/2008)*Depends? AARP? Viagra? Yeah, I got something for ya'. Kiss my ass where it's dark way down deep, where wrinkles are permanent, and it stays moist year round.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just messing with you older guys. You sure are cranky
Click to expand...

Menopause?


----------



## Downtime2

:moon


----------



## seanspots

The whole city of Pensacola hates Rick. 

Panama City Beach is well represented as well..


----------



## jewfish

I'm sure Hoofhearted and Secertspot (I can't say his nickname, not even on here) still keep the flame of love burning bright.:grouphug


----------



## seanspots

> *jewfish (4/28/2008)*I'm sure Hoofhearted and Secertspot (I can't say his nickname, not even on here) still keep the flame of love burning bright.:grouphug


Why??


----------



## jewfish

Because it may be a bit much, even for this forum.:nonono


----------



## mk82snakei

> *Downtime2 (4/28/2008)*Depends? AARP? Viagra? Yeah, I got something for ya'. Kiss my ass where it's dark way down deep, where wrinkles are permanent, and it stays moist year round.....


:moon:moon:moon:moon:moonsicksick:sick


----------



## Austin

> *off route II (4/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *capt codfish (4/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *off route II (4/24/2008)*i got the boot for mentioning PFF to many times. some poor newby would come on asking for info on fishing the p'cola-OB area and none of those clowns would respond so i would refer him to the PFF, well i did that one to many times. i wish i had saved the last pm that dwebe mod sent me, you would laugh you ass off. you can hardly find a thread over there that the silly little clique hasn't derailed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another outright lie... I guess you're lyingin an effortto fit in. Try doing a search for this idiot's username on FS, I think you'll see he's never been given the boot. LOSER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i believe this is the famous mod from fs trolling over here under assumed identity. and btw asshole i don't have to lie to fit in but if i did it would be better than having to wear a chin guard to fit in over there.
Click to expand...



More like KNEE PADS... Or mouth guards for those on there with braces...


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

MOVE ALONG, NOTHING TO SEE HERE!!!!

I did a little research on this "Rick" guy and this is the only personal photo I found.


----------



## Eric Wickstrom

I'm working on my end to broker a truce that makes everybody happy, but a few jokers keep registering fake names on FS, and prolonging the BS. You know who you are, not very mature. :nonono


----------



## hebegb

I registered as hebegb....not seen an approval email, imagine that


----------



## hebegb

> *Eric Wickstrom (4/29/2008)*I'm working on my end to broker a truce that makes everybody happy, but a few jokers keep registering fake names on FS, and prolonging the BS. You know who you are, not very mature. :nonono




also...enough with the innuendo.



You have something to say, say it



THIS forum, and it does fit the definition here, is not censored


----------



## hebegb

I guess free speech scares him....the truth getting out and all ya know


----------



## Brad King

Sodoes this Eric guy run the FS forum?


----------



## seanspots

<H4>Dale's still Dead, Nascar is still Fake....get over it.</H4>

How is TRASHCAR err,I mean Nascar fake?


----------



## hebegb

yup, with spectacular results


----------



## John B.

this is still going on????:sleeping

y'all need to fish more often:letsdrink


----------



## hebegb

> *VS200B (4/29/2008)*this is still going on????:sleeping
> 
> 
> 
> y'all need to fish more often:letsdrink




you are SOOOOOOOOOOOOO right....but I got's no bote right now :reallycrying


----------



## Brad King

Thats what I am trying t figure out VS200b.

If it's just for fun, picking and name calling then I want in, if it's for real internet Forum Drama then I want to stay away. I am just wanting to know what about this is so appealing that it can go 10 pages.

I guess to each his on!!!1:letsdrink


----------



## FS2

> *Gloryboy (4/29/2008)*Thats what I am trying t figure out VS200b.
> 
> If it's just for fun, picking and name calling then I want in, if it's for real internet Forum Drama then I want to stay away. I am just wanting to know what about this is so appealing that it can go 10 pages.
> 
> I guess to each his on!!!1:letsdrink




Morons will be morons and that can't be changed.


----------



## Lucky #9

I have never been to the site...and after taking all this in, will just not waste my time!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

Heres a PMI recieved from this winner!!



> *FS2 (5/6/2008)*I love the picture of your ****** Daddy. You're one really intelligent asswipe...
> 
> btw: Thanks for posting your bis address... I'll pass the word asshole




:looser


----------



## seanspots

*User Banned

*You might want to think twice before posting something like this again. "JuniorDickRammer"

» *Go Back*

I have seen the word "dick" used many times at this site.I guess the filter was not working.I don't think the resident mod banned meTHIS time but a simple deletion or PM teling me "dick" is a no no(would have been sufficient)and not allowing me to apologize for saying "dick" shows their strong armed,communistic tactics.Thanks Eric!:boo


----------



## Getsome

JuniorDickRammer?

This is too funny, does anyone know SeniorDickRammer?


----------



## hebegb

not one thing has changed eric



way to clean up your right wing shit squad





http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zeropost?cmd=newtopic&id=20


----------



## Downtime2

Wow...25 lurkers. I feel like I am naked in front of an open set of blinds.....without all the laughter....


----------



## hebegb

I would not laugh at ya Wade!!





somebody, pleez...take me offshore before my head explodes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hebegb

although...my eyes might be sealed with duct tape...:angel


----------



## hebegb

I did not get banned....I quit


----------



## David Ridenour

Hope this will put things in context.


----------



## jewfish

I'll bet you anything it was JohnnyB, not JohnnyBandit. JohnnyB is an uptight mod to say the least and I'm sure Rick has him on speeddial.


----------



## slappydave

> *snapper fan (5/10/2008)*You know, your comments sound just like Slappy Dave.




I only have one log in here. Whoever you are referring to is NOT me.


----------



## matthewy8

> *David Ridenour (5/10/2008)*Hope this will put things in context.
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=V5xhcCOVpJY[/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> thats awesome!!!:clap


----------



## seanspots

> *Downtime2 (4/23/2008)*Me. Too opinionated. Wouldn't even e-mail or pm me and say why.


<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=r1 vAlign=top width="17%" rowSpan=2>*PeaRiver*
<SPAN class=userinfo>Member










Offline 

Member #39406
12566 posts
SW Georgia 

</TD><TD class=r1 width="83%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=left><A name=9205363></A>







<SPAN class=posttitle>Re: Need a good charter boat for wife's first time (gregsnow)</TD><TD vAlign=center align=right><SPAN class=postdate>11:32 PM 5/12/2008 </TD><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=right width="1%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=r1 align=TOP width="83%" height=200>
<SPAN class=posttext><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="90%" align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>_Quote, originally posted by *gregsnow* »_</TD></TR><TR><TD class=quote>Give proof and/or reasons or dont bash someone's business . Not appropriate.








GS</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Lighten up this is a message board and everyone has an opinion.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

I thought you would find this funny....


----------



## jewfish

The mandrama continues over at FSFF, nothing seems to have changed much.


----------



## hebegb

nope....taewandouche and his band of asspirates are everywhere....



I quit that place :looser





those godamn mental midgets actually gave me shit for saying "butterface"



WTF do they think their forum is? godamn bible study site?


----------



## seanspots

> *hebegb (5/13/2008)*nope....taewandouche and his band of asspirates are everywhere....
> 
> I quit that place :looser
> 
> 
> those godamn mental midgets actually gave me shit for saying "butterface"
> 
> WTF do they think their forum is? godamn bible study site?


No,it's a GD communist site.Censorship is UN AMERICAN.


----------



## hebegb

tell that to that taint tonguer gay_g


----------



## seanspots

Thats what is wonderful about PFF,the mods from FS can come over here and call you, me or anyone else obscenities.Hipocrites.....:usaflag


----------



## hebegb

they never stay on here because they can NOT stand to hear the truth


----------



## jewfish

Hope I'm not breaking any rules by bringing back a 5 month old thread, but just want to let everyone know that the Panhandle mod on FSFF is gone. :letsdrink

Don't be afraid to stop by from time to time.


----------



## seanspots

It would be nice to have some of our Pensacola friends participate once again.


----------



## jewfish

> *seanspots (10/16/2008)*It would be nice to have some of our Pensacola friends participate once again.


Agreed. Drunken Kenny Rogers (if anyone remembers that skit from MADTV), he's gone and it seems most of his little clique is too. However, if y'all want to come back and BS some over there, feel free to. Downtime, this means you too buddy.


----------



## hebegb

bs



eric and griz still run their pathetic little show there



why go there when you have the PFF?



I mean really


----------



## Xanadu

> *hebegb (10/16/2008)*bs
> 
> 
> 
> eric and griz still run their pathetic little show there
> 
> 
> 
> why go there when you have the PFF?
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really




And their magazine sucks. It ought to be out of business soon based on the thickness and retread/retard articles. 



BTW, I knew a guy named Griz a while back. He was a little munckin type dude with a big mouth, but his 6.2" stripper girlfriend used to keep him in line and slap him around when he acted up. I wonder if they're the same.


----------



## seanspots

> *hebegb (10/16/2008)*bs
> 
> eric and griz still run their pathetic little show there
> 
> why go there when you have the PFF?
> 
> I mean really


Didn't you fish with the panhandle mod? I visit a few sites,PFF,FS and Maverick boat and a few others.I believe in a broad scope of fishing forums,every one different and offers something to everyone.The panhandle section was controlled by a dictator-ship like moderator,this drove many,many members away and for good reason.He is now gone and hopefully we can re-take our region and Pensacola is more than welcome----we are ALL FLORIDIANS and it is FLORIDA sportsman,not S.E. Alabama Sportsman.:grouphug:letsdrink


----------



## jewfish

Just saying y'all shouldn't be worried about getting run off by Rick and his minions anymore. I like both of these forums even though I rarely fish over y'alls way.


----------



## hebegb

say what you want ...but Rick is/was not the problem there



period


----------



## jewfish

Who did you piss off over there? I never really had any serious problems with any of the mods other than drunken Kenny Rogers.


----------



## slappydave

> *hebegb (10/17/2008)*say what you want ...but Rick is/was not the problem there
> 
> 
> 
> period




I like Rick. I know some of you have had issues with him in the past. FWIW-Rick left voluntarily. (Not that you guys care)


----------



## bigrick

ME ME ME , PICK ME!!!!! I used to post more reports than anyone on there and I got into with some dickhead and they booted me last year. Looked back a month later and the guy I got into it with was promoted to administrator......


----------



## aroundthehorn

Is "Rick" -->Rick Murphy?


----------



## hsiF deR

aroundthehorn said:


> Is "Rick" -->Rick Murphy?


That's a negatory ghost rider. I forget his last name. I met him once at the boat ramp. I thought he was a nice guy. All that drama went way over my head.


----------



## hebegb

bigrick said:


> ME ME ME , PICK ME!!!!! I used to post more reports than anyone on there and I got into with some dickhead and they booted me last year. Looked back a month later and the guy I got into it with was promoted to administrator......



Griz?

That site sucks balls due to absolute idiocy in the mod squad

I have been banned about 20 times or so :thumbup:


----------



## lobsterman

Are you banned again ****?


----------



## hebegb

Yep, for no reason cept being me......lol

They truly want their site to be PG Disney fishing fairyland ....unreal


----------



## Crusades




----------



## hebegb

Who be boo?


----------



## Crusades

My name is Harold Garrison, long time lurker. I used to browse FS, until I was banned many moons ago.


----------



## hebegb

Ok then....


----------



## hebegb

Seems like a very long time since this was fishthebridge.com

You can't go home again indeed!


----------



## Crusades

same SN as I used on FS


----------



## lobsterman

hebegb said:


> Yep, for no reason cept being me......lol
> 
> They truly want their site to be PG Disney fishing fairyland ....unreal


They keep the politics section open and then scold everyone for getting in debates. It's crazy, just close it down if you have to monitor it that closely.


----------



## maxwell18

*info*

I hate to ask but what is Fs site?


----------



## lobsterman

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/


----------



## Snatch it

???


----------



## scottsflyshop

They just did another format change, it is a real mess now. Go check it out the panhandle forum for the head scratching experience.


----------

